# Tess- 14 weeks already, and Bishop is one year!



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

arty: Took these pics with my cell phone, so not great quality. We were at the dog park!





































(She was playing with Bishop, not being vicious.. hehe)










By the way, someone asked me if she was a 'wiener dog mix'.. hehe. Cause, you know, her legs are just so short :tape2:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

They are both ADORABLE!! Of course Bishop is as dashing as always, and Tess......OMG SOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!:biggrin: 


And HAHAHHA, oh yes she looks SOOO hot-dog-ish........................NOTTTT!!!!!:tongue1:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures. They must be getting along well. Could they be more different type dogs? hehehehe your like me, lets try something different.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

They are both so cute! Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

OMG Tess is so beautiful! When can i come and get her? 

And bishop is also very handsome


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Great photos ... they are both so cute :tongue1:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks like they are having a great time at the park!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I love the cute look on her face in her second pic! Such a little trouble-maker, I can tell!


----------

